# Tatuaje Black, smoked it up!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I deceded it was time to burn this bad boy at a herf last weekend. For those who don't know the Tatuaje Black is a cigar Pete Johnson makes for himself and it is not for sell. He gave it to me at the RTDA in Houston this year. Ok this is not the best looking cigar because it uses a binder for the wrapper, but the construction is great on it! It has kind of a little cone head effect on it, like if it has a pig tail under the cap, the wrapper is folded over the foot. Ok I'm not great at reviews and picking out flavors so here goes. To start off with it was easy to light even with that foot on it, had a great burn and draw, I was kind of worried about this with two binders nut it was no problem and even held a nice ash. The taste right of the bat was Tatuaje! I think even if I didn't know what this cigar was I would know it was a Tat. This was prob one of the best Tats I have ever smoked, right up there with the Classic Reserva J21, and Classic Cojonu 2003. Thanks Pete for the great smoke!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool Frank! Now I heard they are being sold....gotta find out where I saw this...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't hear that, let me know what you find out.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like you thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope you're right Mario.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks great, Frank.
And yeah I read some where that there gonna start selling them pretty
soon.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reveiw bud!! Even if they do start selling them you can always say you smoked one Pete gave you


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful smoke; can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought Stogie was the only fortunate one to have this cigar passed to him by Pete. Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pictures and review.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I too thought I had read somewhere that the Black labels were going to be sold next year. For the life of me, I can't remember where...


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

i got three...who wants one?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

If it doesn't involve enduring any smack....me!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> i got three...who wants one?


For the love of Pete, I would!!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

They are available for sale. I just talked with Pete today down here in Esteli and we talked about these. He's only producing a tiny number of them but they're made and being made. Talk to your favorite Tatuaje retailer to find out if they will save one for you. It is a good smoke i have to say...but they will remain very difficult to find.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice! I'll have to do some sweet talkin to the B&M's around here. Even if I got my hands on it, I don't think I could smoke it. If I come across any, I'll pick up a few extras.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I wasn't going to smoke than figured why the hell not! If its good enough right now for Pete than it is sure as hell good enough for me LOL.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually, there's a deal at New Havana Cigars right now that involves the Tatuaje Black. If you buy a box of Tatuajes or Cabaiguans, you get a free Tatuaje Black: http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Black_Single_p/tat-blk-1.htm

I thought it was only good for Black Friday, but it looks like they've extended the deal.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhh that's right Brian...that's where I saw it advertised.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah thats it, I guess if somebody is looking for a box of Tats thats a good deal LOL.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Brian,
That's great. The owner of new havana is a friend of Petes so it is a great spot to buy Tatuajes. Yum... There are a bunch of other shops that should have similar deals but most of them will be brick and mortars without internet shopping. Gosh, all this tatuaje talk is making me want one...
C


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If you just want to pick up some Tats www.seriouscigars.com have better box prices and free shipping on them. He is also a memeber here adn a great BOTL!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...love those sticks...great pics.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

My Goodness these are great, I smoked 12 of them last week, I am a fiend for Pete's cigars.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I've had the brown label, red label and the white label (P series) and I thought they were all very good, although I preferred the brown and the P series. ( I know I am weird - everyone else likes the red best). I could certainly see keeping the P around - very economical as well.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had the Noella's and have another in the humi, now I forgot what it was. I have small supply of the Noellas those babies are my goto stick right now. Have not had any of the reds yet. Always seem sold out. Would like to try a Angeles though. Need to try one of those Blacks if I can get my hands on them. To tell the truth I have not smoked anything but Noella's and Illusione 88's and Cg4's the last month. Go figure. Flint


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Habana said:


> I have had the Noella's and have another in the humi, now I forgot what it was. I have small supply of the Noellas those babies are my goto stick right now. Have not had any of the reds yet. Always seem sold out. Would like to try a Angeles though. Need to try one of those Blacks if I can get my hands on them. To tell the truth I have not smoked anything but Noella's and Illusione 88's and Cg4's the last month. Go figure. Flint


Illusione and Tatuaje are not the same maker by the way. Pete and Pepin make the Tatuaje, the Illusione from Dion is made by Tropical (Fernandez). The only similarity is that Fernandez is Pepins partner in El Rey De Los Habanos and grows/supplies tobacco for both Tatuaje and Illusione.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

drac said:


> My Goodness these are great, I smoked 12 of them last week, I am a fiend for Pete's cigars.


Now that's just rubbing it in! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess if you have your own shop its easier to get them LOL, yeah Scott they are awesome. If you every have any extra ones for sell let me know!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

damn frank! i wish i hadda known what u were herfin' thats awesome! Im so jealous cause I love to chew me some binder!


----------

